
Meet Google's secret weapon for fighting Apple and Microsoft - MarlonPro
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57417863-94/meet-googles-secret-weapon-for-fighting-apple-and-microsoft/?tag=content;siu-container
======
bane
Two thoughts:

1) This makes me realize how much of a missed opportunity ChromeOS was/is.

2) Something like this is probably the future of computing. Having your entire
computing platform in your pocket, then have it switch modes depending on the
I/O hardware it's connected to makes all kinds of sense. Is Webtop it?
Probably not, but I'm convinced that something _like_ it will be.

------
mdonahoe
I hate this concept. I don't like my device switching modes. I would rather
have a laptop and a phone that magically sync, than a phone and a bulky
accessory that is useless without the phone attached.

Also, what happens when I get a phone call? Do I unplug it?

